# Daisy



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

My 1st ever rattie
october 04 september 06
R.I.P my lil Daisy
you tottally changed my view of rats!
i still rember the first time i saw you in the pet shop and when i got you home the first kiss you gave me and the first time you slept in my bed.
i'll never forget the day you slept with me on the sofa when i was ill and you stayed with me all night then when i woke up you ran off to chew at some chocolate! (it was toblerone)
i love you daisy and i will never forget you. 
your ashes are still with me next to you cage. 
RIP


----------

